# A few of my early sticks.



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

These are a few of my early sticks, I am no carver but I hope to start this year!

















This is my first attempt at uploading photographs so fingers crossed. I would appreciate ANY feedback from you fellas. Neil.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great looking bunch of sticks.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Very nice group of sticks. You started off very well.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well done! :thumbsu:


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Cool, it's fun to see others sticks - kinda helps to get to know them.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice sticks thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

A good set of sticks for the first of many, mine was a adapted std walking stick, cut the handle off and added my own, well done


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

always good to look back to see what you have achieved .nice job

work just gets better with time


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Thank you for posting those pictures. It's always nice to see sticks that other people have made especially when they're done so well. Great job on each one.


----------

